# Looking for Dark Heresy Group



## GrimNotoriety (Mar 27, 2014)

Greetings, 

I'm new to Dark Heresy, I have a copy of the core rulebook and have started familiarising myself with its rules. I'm looking to play some games online, using Roll20 and Skype, and I'm in a GMT +8 timezone but I can be pretty flexible sometimes. 

I'm mainly looking for smaller groups that could maybe use another player, preferably with a little experience to help me get to grips a little easier. I have quite a lot of experience with Warhammer 40K, love the lore and have read a few Inquisitor novels, mainly Eisenhorn and Ravenor. 

Feel free to send me a message if you could use another player.


----------

